
Dark patterns with the HTML 5.2  tag and Chrome for fun and profit - okket
https://hackernoon.com/dark-patterns-with-the-html-5-2-dialog-tag-and-chrome-for-fun-and-profit-249ce092d200
======
Nadya
This is nothing you couldn't already do in Javascript with a simple <div> and
some code. The dialogue element just gets rid of some of the boilerplate HTML
and implements some common functions you'd use for such a modal popup as an
official API. If anything this will _prevent_ people using 3rd party code to
handle modal popups.

>Adding a listener over a close button to make it nearly impossible for the
user to close it.

Already possible with Javascript and any old element.

>Having a close button that when pressed closes the modal but also triggers an
undesirable path.

Also already a thing by using an eventListener or callback.

>2 Buttons that send you into an loop of death in creating modals.

Also already possible with just Javascript.

>Hijacking the Escape (and Tab) button

Broken record: Already possible just with Javascript.

TL;DR: Don't run untrusted 3rd party code

Here's a button that when you click overlays a div (which could also be added
through Javascript but I'm feeling lazy) that tells you to press ESC but I
hijack the ESC key to tell you that you pressed a bad key:
[https://codepen.io/anon/pen/paJqbm](https://codepen.io/anon/pen/paJqbm)

Forked from his example.

